# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Hartowanie zdrowia dzieci

## aros5

Liczę na Wasze sprawdzone i skuteczne pomysły na zahartowanie dziecka.

----------


## focus9

Osobiście polecam podawanie dzieciom tran. Można go kupić w każdej aptece, tylko trzeba powiedzieć, że to dla dziecka i w jakim wieku.

----------


## focus9

Na zwiększenie odporności dziecka polecam spirulinę lub chlorofil. Spirulinę można podawać dziecku jak skończy 2 lata. Chlorofil już od urodzenia.

----------

